# Super 90



## GreyandRed (Jun 13, 2012)

Im looking at a Super 90 Massey the old machine sounds good not to beat up but the the owner says the clutch peddle leaks when depressed says it will still move but leak oil badly what is the problem and how much to fix it... never had a massey fergs had two Massey Harris's but always used Ford can some one please help me?:usa:


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Greyand red.
I would steer clear.
Hutch.


----------



## GreyandRed (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks Hutch thats what ive been hearing alot lol i guess if a proce is to good theres a problem


----------

